# Boiler pilot light working, but no heat



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Is the power switch turned on? Post some pics of the boiler and burner so we know what you have.


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

Make sure the gas valve is on "main" not just "pilot".


----------



## cansomeonehelp (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, I just checked and it is "on". I'll try to post some pictures. Thank you.


----------



## cansomeonehelp (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, the gas valve is on "main" and not "pilot". I can't figure out what the problem is, it seems like everything is working like it should. Thank you.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you hear the circulator run when the thermostat is calling for heat? If not, you may have a blown fuse, tripped breaker, or someone may have turned off the burner emergency switch at the top of the stairs.

Could also have an open roll out switch.


----------



## cansomeonehelp (Nov 6, 2009)

Beenthere...Thank you. No, I don't hear the circulator run when the thermostat is calling for heat. The burner emergency switch is "on". Can you tell me how to check for a blown fuse or tripped breaker, please? Are those something I could probably fix myself? I was able to change the thermocouple by myself, by following directions on the internet. I'm just trying to save money, if it's something I can figure out. Thanks, again.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

For the breaker. Look in your electrical panel box to see if the boiler's breaker is in the on position like all the other breakers.

Look to see if there is another on off switch at the boiler that has a small extension on it. If so, there should be a fuse in it.


----------



## cansomeonehelp (Nov 6, 2009)

Beenthere...I just noticed the green indicator light on the boiler, that shows when the damper is open, is not lit. Would this have anything to do with the problem?

I'm going to check the breaker and check for a blown fuse. Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be that the damper isn't working, and it needs to be manually opened, until you replace it. Or if no other lights are on either. It can be an indication of no power to the boiler.


----------



## cansomeonehelp (Nov 6, 2009)

Beenthere....THANK YOU so much! I think it was just the circuit braker needed to be reset. The light is on and I have HEAT! Thank you so much for your time and patience. Deirdre


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------

